# [wireless]la scheda non pinga in modalità access point.

## cloc3

edit2: proprio non esco. allora ho spostato il thread qui e qui.

grazie lo stesso per i contributi.

edit: adesso il problema è cambiato, ed è descritto bene più sotto.

Questa scheda mi fa impazzire.

Tempo addietro ero riuscito ad utlizzarla, ricorrendo a questo per configurare il bridge.

Premetto che mi sento imbranato quando uso più di una interfaccia di rete.

Anche allora, mi capitava che l'eth0 si sorapponesse in un modo misterioso all'ath0 e non la lasciasse lavorare. Poi smanettavo un po' a caso e ripartiva.

È passato qualche tempo. Adesso ci riprovo... e ciccia. Per sicurezza ho anche tolto dal kernel il driver eth0, ma il risultato è sempre lo stesso.

Il modulo ath_pci si avvia e si configura correttamente, tanto che lo vedo in questo modo:

```

s939 linux # wlanconfig ath0 list

ADDR               AID CHAN RATE RSSI  DBM IDLE  TXSEQ  RXSEQ CAPS ACAPS ERP    STATE     MODE

00:0e:9b:4f:2b:cf    1   11  36M   31  -64  120     12   3136 ESs          0       25   Normal

s939 linux # iwconfig ath0

ath0      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"NETGEAR"

          Mode:Master  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 00:14:6C:2D:AE:43

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power:18 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3

          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=23/94  Signal level=-72 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

La macchina remota vede correttamente l'access point:

```

gentoo-amd ~ # iwconfig wlan0

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"NETGEAR"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.422 GHz  Access Point: 00:14:6C:2D:AE:43

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:0 dBm

          RTS thr:2347 B   Fragment thr:2346 B

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:100/100  Signal level:-54 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:59   Missed beacon:0

```

Eppure le due interfacce non si pingano via wireless neanche a morire.

Per scherno, si pingano via cavo se alzo le interfacce ethernet.

Secondo me, il driver wireless funziona bene, mentre c'è qualcosa nelle impostazioni di rete che è sballato.

Come potrei muovermi per indagare?

E come si può mettere ordine nelle idee sulla configurazione di una rete con più schede?

----------

## cloc3

A questo punto, credo che sia colpa degli script di gentoo.

Quelli nuovi del baselayout 1.12.4-r2, da poco usciti x86 ?

Ho ottenuto la connessione via wireless con la seguente procedura goffa:

1. compilare su entrambe le macchine i driver ethernet come moduli.

2. rimuoverli dalla cartella /lib/modules/<kernel-version>/kernel/driver/net

3. riavviare, per far partire le interfaccie wireless senza interferenza , fregando anche script iniziali - udev e compagnia.

4. alzare le interfaccie grafice.

5. pingare con successo.

6. reinstallare i driver eth0 rimossi con make modules_install e riavviare i driver.

7. rialzare le interfaccie eth0

A questo punto, riesco a navigare in internet atrraverso in modem adsl-eth, ma i due computer dialogano tra loro esclusivamente via wireless, perché le interfaccie eth si pingano anche staccando il cavo di connessione.

Purtroppo, non ho alba di dove cominciare a mettere ordine in questo pasticcio.

----------

## randomaze

Una domanda: ma nella situazione "problematica" il comando route cosa restituisce? I netmask sono corretti?

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Purtroppo, non ho alba di dove cominciare a mettere ordine in questo pasticcio.

 

Stando alla tua descrizione direi dal punto 3. Disabilita il parallel startup se abilitato e prova a dire alla ethernet di partire dopo la wireless (potrebbe bastare aggiungere net.eth0 a depend nello script di init)

----------

## Peach

per quanto riguarda questo problema ho riscontrato pure io un comportamento anomalo (ma non è che nel forum internazionale c'è qualche dev umano che può spiegare come funzia?), per dire, ora la eth1 viene insieme ad ifplugd sempre e comunque e questo crea dei problemi nell'uso della periferica preferita quando dopo si tira su la wireless...

dannaz

----------

## cloc3

 *Peach wrote:*   

> ora la eth1 viene insieme ad ifplugd sempre e comunque e questo crea dei problemi nell'uso della periferica preferita quando dopo si tira su la wireless...
> 
> dannaz

 

sto cercando di scoprire la variabile RC_PLUG_SERVICES dentro /etc/conf.d/rc ma non sono ancora arrivato al dunque.

dannaz

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> A questo punto, credo che sia colpa degli script di gentoo.
> 
> Quelli nuovi del baselayout 1.12.4-r2, da poco usciti x86 ?

 

Dato che li hai citati, prova a postare un pó quello che hai scritto li dentro...

----------

## cloc3

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sto cercando di scoprire la variabile RC_PLUG_SERVICES dentro /etc/conf.d/rc ma non sono ancora arrivato al dunque.
> 
> dannaz

 

effettivamente, usando:

```

RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net*"

```

è possibile togliere i servizi di net dalle sgrinfie di hotplug.

e questo è un gran bene, perché spariscono certe apparenti manifestazioni di irreversibiltà che mi infastidivano.

Inoltre, è fastidiosissima  :Evil or Very Mad:  la scelta del baselayout di definire /etc/init.d/net.eth0 con un link a net.lo.

Ogni volta che provavo a modificare le dipendenze di net.eth0 facevo pasticci enormi.

Ma vi sembra una cosa corretta  :Question: 

Adesso riesco a far funzionare i servizi net.ath0 e net.eth0, man non il bridge.

Tutti i servizi, poi, si spengono regolarmente, senza creare interferenze.

Al proposito, vorrei capire se il bridge è un dispositivo della motherboard o una funzionalità software. Il dubbio mi è venuto consultando gli appunti di informatica libera. Inoltre, non ho capito ancora quali sono i comandi manuali necessari per montare il bridge. Devo capire se funaziona male a causa delle mie impostazioni o per ragioni diverse.

----------

## Peach

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Al proposito, vorrei capire se il bridge è un dispositivo della motherboard o una funzionalità software. Il dubbio mi è venuto consultando gli appunti di informatica libera. Inoltre, non ho capito ancora quali sono i comandi manuali necessari per montare il bridge. Devo capire se funaziona male a causa delle mie impostazioni o per ragioni diverse.

 

non so se sia lo stesso bridge di cui parli, ma credo che sia una funzionalità della rete fornita dal kernel linux (apparte le utility di configurazione che sono fornite separatamente in bridge-utils).

----------

## cloc3

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non so se sia lo stesso bridge di cui parli, ma credo che sia una funzionalità della rete fornita dal kernel linux (apparte le utility di configurazione che sono fornite separatamente in bridge-utils).

 

grazie.

letto `man brctl`, sono partito a mano:

```

s939 ~ # brctl delbr br0

s939 ~ # ping wlan0

PING wlan0.paschini.net (172.16.200.130) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from wlan0.paschini.net (172.16.200.130): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.765 ms

...

s939 ~ # brctl addbr br0

s939 ~ # ping wlan0

PING wlan0.paschini.net (172.16.200.130) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from wlan0.paschini.net (172.16.200.130): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.777 ms

...

s939 ~ # brctl addif br0 ath0

s939 ~ # ping wlan0

PING wlan0.paschini.net (172.16.200.130) 56(84) bytes of data.

From ath0.paschini.net (172.16.200.129) icmp_seq=23 Destination Host Unreachable

...

```

wlan0 è l'interfaccia remota.

Appena aggiungo ath0 al bridge, la connessione si perde.

Tra l'altro, smette di funzionare anche l'interfaccia eth0, che non è stata neppure interessata dai comandi.

Nei log, come unico commento al comando `brctl addbr br0`, leggo:

```

Aug 20 09:51:51 [rc-scripts] net.br0 is not allowed to be hotplugged

```

Dove sbaglio?

Quale sarebbe il modo corretto di utilizzare il bridge?

----------

## Peach

personalmente lo uso così:

```
# tunctl -u USER

# ifconfig eth0 0.0.0.0 promisc up

# ifconfig tap0 0.0.0.0 promisc up

# brctl addbr br0

# dhcpcd br0

# brctl stp br0 off

# brctl setfd br0 1

# brctl sethello br0 1

# brctl addif br0 eth0

# brctl addif br0 tap0

# chmod 666 /dev/net/tun
```

in questo modo creo un bridge a cui attacco le due interfacce, eth0 (scheda di rete) e tap0 (che uso nella virtual machine UML)

i permessi impostati servono per ovviare a problemi di accesso da parte del mio utente USER.

----------

## cloc3

ho cancellato i due post precedenti perché erano fuorvianti.

forse (   :Rolling Eyes:  ) ho anche capito cosa sia un bridge, e ne ho costruito uno diretto con il portatile.

allora ho capito che il mio problema non è il bridge   :Evil or Very Mad:  .

le cose non funzionano quando cerco di mettere in mezzo l'access point, per raddoppiare la gittata della comunicazione.

o meglio, le cose funzionano, a patto di configurare la scheda wireless locale in modalità stazione.

ma in questo caso (mi pare di averlo capito anche leggendo da qualche parte su internet) è corretto che non funzioni il bridge.

se configuro la scheda locale in modalità ap, chissà per quale motivo, l'access point non si connette.

gli oggetti si vedono, l'access point legge le caratteristiche della schede e il relativo essid, ma non si connette ad essa e non risponde al ping.

cosa succede? dove sto sbagliando?

----------

## Peach

Allora... facciamo un po' di chiarezza. mi sembra che tu stia prendendo mano con l'ambaradan. Però non vorrei fosse un problema di configurazione delle varie interfaccie.

Potresti però schematizzare la situazione?

te vorresti fare una cosa tipo:

```

AP--+--------|

    | bridge |

    +--------+--eth--WAN

```

 :Question: 

potresti pure postare l'output di 

```
# ip addr show
```

così come li hai configurati ora con o senza ap?

(per ip, devi avere installato iproute2)

PS: ho fatto una mini guida sul bridging, magari si può espandere con quanto verrà fuori.

----------

## cloc3

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> potresti pure postare l'output di 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Allora:

```

s939 ~ # ip addr show

1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,10000> mtu 16436 qdisc noqueue

    link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00

    inet 127.0.0.1/8 brd 127.255.255.255 scope host lo

2: eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,PROMISC,UP,10000> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast qlen 1000

    link/ether 00:0f:ea:25:b7:f0 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

3: tunl0: <NOARP> mtu 1480 qdisc noop

    link/ipip 0.0.0.0 brd 0.0.0.0

4: wifi0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,10000> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast qlen 199

    link/ieee802.11 00:14:6c:2d:ae:43 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

30: ath0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,PROMISC,UP,10000> mtu 1500 qdisc noqueue

    link/ether 00:14:6c:2d:ae:43 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

38: br0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,10000> mtu 1500 qdisc noqueue

    link/ether 00:0f:ea:25:b7:f0 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

    inet 192.168.100.128/24 brd 192.168.100.255 scope global br0

49: ppp0: <POINTOPOINT,MULTICAST,NOARP,UP,10000> mtu 1492 qdisc pfifo_fast qlen 3

    link/ppp

    inet 87.0.236.150 peer 192.168.100.1/32 scope global ppp0

s939 ~ #

s939 ~ # wlanconfig ath0 list

ADDR               AID CHAN RATE RSSI  DBM IDLE  TXSEQ  RXSEQ CAPS ACAPS ERP    STATE     MODE

00:0e:9b:4f:2b:cf    1    2  36M   41  -54  120     24   2304 ESs          0       25   Normal

s939 ~ #

```

La stazione collegata è il mio portatile, che risponde egregiamente.

Il bridge mi permette conetmporaneamente di pingare la stampante di rete e di navigare sul modem adsl ethernet.

Io però voglio portare il laptop un po' lontano dove il segnale non arriva più.

Senza farti tanti schemini, che sarebbe solo confusione, voglio mettere un access point volante a mezza strada.

L'access point funziona bene se configuro la mia scheda in modalità sta e fa il ponte che vorrei.

Purtroppo, però, devo rinunciare al bidge che non lavora più.

In verità, la cosa è ancora più misteriosa, perché, senza bridge, la connessione adsl continua ad essere attiva, mentre la rete (ovvero il ping alla stampante) non va.

Una volta configurato il bridge, mi posso tuttavia connettere all'access point via ethernet, oppure accedere ad esso dal portatile (che continua ad operare come stazione). L'access point rileva perfettamente la presenza della scheda ath0, configurata come ap, ma non ottengo alcuna connessione.

Come vedi nel codice sopra, il computer è collegato ad una sola stazione, che è proprio il portatile.

Un'altra stranezza che ho notato consiste nel fatto che la scheda stessa tende a selezionare sistematicamente un canale diverso da quello utilizzato dall'access point. Talora provo a cambiarlo a mano con `iwconfig a atho channel 1`.

Il cambiamento avviene, viene riconosciuto dall'access point, ma non migliora le cose. Anzi, dopo un tempo variabile (spesso decine di minuti o più), la scheda si risintonizza nuovamente, in modo spontaneo, sul canale non impegnato.

----------

## Peach

aspe', che ho un po' di confusione.

grazie per l'output ma non sapendo collegare le interfaccie ai nomi ho dei problemi. Apparte ath0... o quasi

infatti il disegnino era un modo semplice per capire:

1) le sottoreti presenti e a che interfaccie sono collegate (il resto lo vedo dall'output di IP)

2) le tabelle di routing come "dovrebbero" essere impostate (come viene smistato il traffico)

aggiungi quindi un output di "route -n" e "brctl show"

una cosa mi sfugge più di tutte: praticamente faccio casino nel capire la differenza tra bridge virtuale e bridge wifi, in quanto te mi parlavi di estendere la portata di un AP esterno tramite la scheda del pc per far prendere al portatile... o detto una cavolata? No, è che non si capisce molto bene.

altra cosa: hai usato script di configurazione automatizzata con rc-script per la configurazione di ath0? Se fosse così è possibile che la scheda decida di cambiare canale e portarsi su quello di default. Basta cambiarlo. Se non è così, il problema è di altro tipo e quindi potrebbe non fregarci niente.

Fammi un favore, cerca di spiegarmi bene la topologia della rete altrimenti ho davvero problemi a seguirti.

Inoltre, come informazioni aggiuntive mi diresti qual'è la configurazione sicuramente funzionante? senza connessione wifi immagino, ma con o senza br0? sbaglio?

----------

## cloc3

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Fammi un favore, cerca di spiegarmi bene la topologia della rete altrimenti ho davvero problemi a seguirti.
> 
> Inoltre, come informazioni aggiuntive mi diresti qual'è la configurazione sicuramente funzionante? senza connessione wifi immagino, ma con o senza br0? sbaglio?

 

Ti ringrazio davvero per l'impegno.

In fatto di reti, la parola topologia mi fa un po' paura, proprio perché faccio fatica a confrontare le mie idee con i disegnini che vedo in giro.

comunque, la configurazione funzionante la disegneri così:

```

stampante --------|--swicth rete ------server (eth0)----------------|                |---switch rete ---server eth0---modem adsl (ppp0)

                                                                    |                |

                                                                    |---bridge br0---|--gentoo-box

                                                                    |

laptop wlan1 ------|--scheda wireless server configurata ap (ath0)--|

```

Questo è il bridge per esteso:

```

s939 ~ # brctl showstp br0

br0

 bridge id              8000.000fea25b7f0

 designated root        8000.000fea25b7f0

 root port                 0                    path cost                  0

 max age                  20.00                 bridge max age            20.00

 hello time                2.00                 bridge hello time          2.00

 forward delay            15.00                 bridge forward delay      15.00

 ageing time             300.01

 hello timer               1.36                 tcn timer                  0.00

 topology change timer     0.00                 gc timer                   0.06

 flags

ath0 (2)

 port id                8002                    state                forwarding

 designated root        8000.000fea25b7f0       path cost                100

 designated bridge      8000.000fea25b7f0       message age timer          0.00

 designated port        8002                    forward delay timer        0.00

 designated cost           0                    hold timer                 0.35

 flags

eth0 (1)

 port id                8001                    state                forwarding

 designated root        8000.000fea25b7f0       path cost                 19

 designated bridge      8000.000fea25b7f0       message age timer          0.00

 designated port        8001                    forward delay timer        0.00

 designated cost           0                    hold timer                 0.35

 flags

```

Questo è il log della vreazione di ppp0:

```

Nov 17 08:25:12 s939 pppd[21810]: PPP session is 2389

Nov 17 08:25:12 s939 pppd[21810]: Using interface ppp0

Nov 17 08:25:12 s939 pppd[21810]: Connect: ppp0 <--> br0

Nov 17 08:25:13 s939 pppd[21810]: PAP authentication succeeded

Nov 17 08:25:13 s939 pppd[21810]: peer from calling number 00:90:1A:41:45:75 authorized

Nov 17 08:25:13 s939 pppd[21810]: local  IP address 87.2.237.92

Nov 17 08:25:13 s939 pppd[21810]: remote IP address 192.168.100.1

```

Infine:

```

s939 ~ # route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.100.1   *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

192.168.100.0   *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 br0

loopback        *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

default         192.168.100.1   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 ppp0

```

Prova anche a fare un disegnino di quello che vorrei:

```

stampante --------|--swicth rete ------server (eth0)----------------|                |---switch rete ---server eth0---modem adsl (ppp0)

                                                                    |                |

                                                                    |---bridge br0---|--gentoo-box

                                                                    |

ap wireless -------|--scheda wireless server configurata ap (ath0)--|

       |

       |

laptop wireless

```

Al massimo, riesco a lavorare attaccando l'ap allo switch. Uso questa configurazione per verificare che l'ap veda fisiscamente la scheda del server. Ma non si connette. Il problema del canale, con tutta probabilità, è secondario.

Spero di aver detto abbastanza. Ma naturalmente, chiedi pure tutto ciò che desideri. Potrei descrivere nel dettaglio anche la prima configurazione, quella senza bridge, ma, siccome questo post è già troppo lungo, preferisco farlo solo se necessario.

----------

